# Jr Caps with plastic nib protector - assembly



## carlmorrell (Apr 14, 2014)

I just hate pressing these things in. Especially since I have cracked more than one blank doing it.  I was wondering if anyone has experimented with lubrication. WD40?  3-in-1?

I do use a circular file on the inside prior to assembly.


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Apr 16, 2014)

What kind of setup are you using to press your fittings in? Many here use a small arbor press, I myself just use a wood working vise I have on my bench. 

I have cracked a few but generally it is becasue I got them started crooked to begin with. If you are using just a wood clamp and the clamp is flexing that maybe part of your issue.

If you use a lubricant, use it VERY sparingly because once the pen is together you will never get it out. And remember any thing you use to make assembly easier, is also going to allow it to come apart easier. Many here use adhesive during assembly, you wouldn't be able to do both.

Mike


----------



## thewishman (Apr 16, 2014)

I've never cracked a pen when inserting that piece. It is made to fit very snugly so it won't come loose.

Was the tube clean?


----------



## lorbay (Apr 16, 2014)

+ on what Chris said.

Lin.


----------



## carlmorrell (Apr 16, 2014)

Let me say I have made over 1000 pens.  At least 50 of the Jrs.  The blanks I have an issue with are from one particular vendor. (tube on cast) I file the crap out of the insides, and inspect with magnification. I have used several devices to press with.  In the end, I like my 4 inch vise the best. 

The problem with the inserts is they add so much extra required force, it makes it difficult to feel when the blank is seated properly.

Thanks for the suggestions. I tried some teflon lubricant, made no difference in the feel.


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Apr 16, 2014)

If you are having issues with one specific tube on cast from a vendor I would measure those tubes and compare them to a kit tube. There is differences sometimes in tube dimensions. Your vendor may have got some on the low side (for tube ID) of the tolerence range.

Mike


----------



## thewishman (Apr 16, 2014)

When I use a high-dollar cast blank, I use this to increase the ID of the tube:


A piece of 150 Abranet secured to a transfer punch. Take off just enough for a slip fit and add Loctite to secure the parts.


Sometimes the cast tubes are tighter than non-cast tubes. Those can get expensive really quickly.


----------



## raar25 (Apr 22, 2014)

I have learned that I need to file/sand the tube until the fitting will start to go in 1/3-1/2 way by hand.


----------

